# Squirrel Dog Videos



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Here is a link to some guys who record squirrel hunting videos with dogs. For anyone that has never experienced this form of hunting, it is a good opportunity to see how some folks do it!

http://www.outsidersvideoteam.com/

I own the two videos and am excited about the third coming out soon!

-Marc


----------

